
Why I would bet against Bitcoin - elephant_burger
https://www.forbes.com/sites/modeledbehavior/2017/12/16/why-i-would-bet-against-bitcoin/#1c96eeb77fe8
======
informatimago
It's really funny how "serious" people can be dumb when the write about
bitcoin... (and in general, the big lesson of the Internet, is that it allows
everybody to realize how dumb and full of air are all the "experts" and
"responsible" "leaders" are...).

Here, this Ozimek correctly evaluates that when everybody will be using BTC
instead of USD, it will be worth "$871,056". But then he writes: "To get to
these levels would completely undermine it's (sic) usefulness as s (sic)
currency." Either we take the two typoes as meaningful indicator of his stress
level when he wrote this sentence, and we will deduce that he's a filthy liar,
who understands the bitcoin, but is spreading FUD, or we will ignore them, and
conclude that he has only read the one paragraph executive summary and he
doesn't know that the BTC has subdivisions, and that at that stage, the
satoshi will be valued $0.00871056, ie. a little less than 1¢.

Then he continues with more bullshit on page 2, assuming that transitory USD
vs. BTC rate change will go on eternally. But already now, the volatility of
BTCUSD is similar to the volatility of the other currencies.
[http://www.cboe.com/products/vix-index-
volatility/volatility...](http://www.cboe.com/products/vix-index-
volatility/volatility-on-currencies)
[https://bitvol.info](https://bitvol.info)

It doesn't matter how fast people convert to BTC. The point is that eventually
Satoshis and µBTC will be used by everybody.

